# march art thread



## wayward bob (Mar 1, 2012)

my book's finally starting to come together 







notes to self: wrap text over window page on mars dream/dream2 | photo album format (photo corners?)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice Wayward 

I'm in this months on a very casual art basis if this Open Office shit works......

Very into incidental art ATM. Bored with the money making stuff even if it beats computer bashing for a living.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2012)

Fucked that up a bit.

If only life was this simple!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 2, 2012)

more pages. mostly still missing bits.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 4, 2012)

moar pages


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 5, 2012)

Bob, that's so much work, and it's looking great!  I meant to ask you about the suitcase on the other thread, I really like it, how did you do it?  Had you been saving the stickers especially?

Here is this weeks calligraphy work:


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2012)

whatever your teacher says your calligraphy is beautiful yu gi 



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Bob, that's so much work, and it's looking great! I meant to ask you about the suitcase on the other thread, I really like it, how did you do it? Had you been saving the stickers especially?


 
i printed the stickers off from flickr, they're vintage ones. i'm gonna include other travel/advertising imagery through the book. this was my personal favourite of all the stickers, can't quite see the appeal myself


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 5, 2012)

Great stuff bob  You have good taste. Out of interest, what theme were you given/decide on?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2012)

we had to choose 3 significant objects at the start of term and then make a finished piece, whatever we wanted. my objects were my polaroid camera, a little artist's book and a cassette tape. my finished piece was always gonna be a book of the tape: a page/spread for each song. then they sprung on us that we're having a show, so i'm gonna bung some more stuff in with the book if i have time


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 5, 2012)

Ooh, when is your show?  Urban outting?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2012)

heh no chance  it's only up for a couple of days in our studio and the foyer of our department. no fucker's actually gonna come but it gives us that extra stuff to think about how we want to present the work. gonna drag the kids along


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 5, 2012)

Boo! I would have liked a trip to scumsville for some bob art


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2012)

soon lovely


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 6, 2012)

soooo where am i with this?

my second prototype looks good  it's helped me figure out format and practicalities. binding should be sound too.
still have to work out glue cos pva isn't cutting it, but now i have the paper i'm planning to use so will do another sample with spray mount and see how that looks.
i know i won't be coating/varnishing the inside but it would be a good plan for the cover. so i need to see whether that works with the pva i have.
i *think* i have all my images now: photocopies, polaroids and collage, but i need to do some drawing/sketching to fill in the gaps. also i have to trim all the images down to size: that'll be a nice easy job 
i have some coloured acetates so i need to do some glue tests with those too, hopefully spray mount won't show through 

i have loads of other stuff i need to do as well - finishing/mounting samples, tech/research files, journal - but i think ^ that's it for the book


----------



## albionism (Mar 6, 2012)

New t-shirt design


----------



## albionism (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## wayward bob (Mar 9, 2012)

i think i'm finally in the right place in my head to get this book done 

cutting pages thisafty, probably gluing them together, _possibly_ getting started on the sticking. woohoo


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 10, 2012)

today's the day it really starts to come together  i am sooooo looking forward to seeing this thing done


----------



## sim667 (Mar 12, 2012)

albionism said:


> New t-shirt design


 
I like that, although I think the print could be blended a bit better....

I've been thinking about making this into a t-shirt, but I cant get the left eye quite right.




tumblr_m0f38irKua1rr6vpro1_1280 by simbojono, on Flickr

And maybe this one




tumblr_m0f37gTZsu1rr6vpro1_1280 by simbojono, on Flickr


And then I've made these 2 aswell, but I dont think anyone would want them on t-shirts




tumblr_m0eznvKu491rr6vpro1_1280 by simbojono, on Flickr




tumblr_m0eyfcdmw51rr6vpro1_1280 by simbojono, on Flickr

I need to get some more photos to do this with though.


----------



## albionism (Mar 12, 2012)

Those are great. They would make wicked t-shirts.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 12, 2012)

I need to learn to print tshirts really.


----------



## albionism (Mar 12, 2012)

I use a heat press and transfers


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 13, 2012)

omfg i did a show 






urbs page:


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 14, 2012)

on reflection it's the drawing i'm most pleased with. cos that was a massive mental block for me, so to include it in the final book was a bit of a risk. in the end i just ran out of time so i was stuck with about 2 minutes each


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a nice sketch. Loose, fluid and expressive. Quick sketching is a very good discipline.

I'm hoping to post up somthing big and a bit more interesting next month. Meeting with others this weekend. It could go anywhere, but I am hoping it is going to be giant lino prints using a roadroller 

Much planning and favours needed!


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 15, 2012)

Love the drawing bob. Nice and sparse, I could never do that.

Show is exciting too!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 15, 2012)

cheers dudes


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 15, 2012)

love your sketch books bob!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Bob, that's so much work, and it's looking great! I meant to ask you about the suitcase on the other thread, I really like it, how did you do it? Had you been saving the stickers especially?
> 
> Here is this weeks calligraphy work:
> 
> View attachment 17214


 
Can you read chinese? I paid a man to paint my name on a piece of parchment in china, and I have no idea if its right or if he took the piss


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 15, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Can you read chinese? I paid a man to paint my name on a piece of parchment in china, and I have no idea if its right or if he took the piss


 
My guess would be that he took the piss, unless you have a Chinese name.    I can read some Chinese, the closest you would get is that he chose some characters which sounded phonetically similar, you can't really transliterate into Chinese.

I saw some of those name writers hawking their goods to foreigners at the airport, honestly I have never seen such atrocious calligraphy.  


(sorry)


----------



## sim667 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah he did spend about 10 mins trying to work out how it sound phonetically. Him and his wife infact. I must have said my name 50 times

This wasn't at an airport it was some like old school 1700's Chinese village mock up, with hundreds of Chinese tourists in matching hats


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 18, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Yeah he did spend about 10 mins trying to work out how it sound phonetically. Him and his wife infact. I must have said my name 50 times
> 
> This wasn't at an airport it was some like old school 1700's Chinese village mock up, with hundreds of Chinese tourists in matching hats


 
Post a pic!  I might not be able to make sense of what it says, but I can tell you if it is good calligraphy or not, if you care.


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 20, 2012)

Some daffy's, which I shaded a bit too much:






And this friendly looking guy:


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 26, 2012)

I went out in the sun yesterday and drew an oil refinery


----------

